

Fun with Morse Code - edw519
http://apfelmus.nfshost.com/fun-with-morse-code.html?better

======
joshfinnie
Decoding Morse Code seems like a fun exercise in making algorithms. This site
definitely opens the door to some critical thinkings.

Good lesson for people that want to learn the beginnings of writing algorithms
for a simple process that actually turns out more complex than first thought.

------
teeja
Gosh that's involved.

I'd just turn dot into '0', dash into '1', building a binary string; then when
space comes along, use the binary as a pointer into an array.

Luckily, all Morse characters fit in 8 bits. Baudot too.

